# Simple Super O



## Scratch3rail (7 mo ago)

My wife and I moved into our new apartment 2 weeks ago, and as such I finally have room to build a layout again!

I’ve always loved the look of Super O track, and when I found some posts on how to restore it I bought a bunch and cleaned . Fast forward to now, and I have a small floor layout to test ideas 
For reference: 50x70 base board, yard is level, bridge at tunnel end is 2” up, 2.8% grades.




















It has to fit under a full bed and roll out (one bedroom 🤷‍♂️) but my wife loves doing models with me so we designed the bed to be tall enough to fit well.

Does anyone have good micro layout or Super O tips? I haven’t built a layout since I was 13 so it’s been a while.


----------



## RedJimmy1955 (Aug 23, 2021)

Look around on the interweb! You'll find many...or take a few ideas from someone else's layout...no matter what scale!


----------

